# Yes, obviously a cold snap is the perfect time to have your babies.



## RabbitMage (May 17, 2011)

It was cold enough last night we felt compelled to turn on the heater inside. So of course one of our does decides to have babies this morning and only pull a 'summer' amount of fur!

All three babies are inside getting toasty now.


----------



## Lizzie098 (May 17, 2011)

Wow don't they always choose the best times?  Well I hope they all do good anyways!!!


----------



## jessica117 (May 17, 2011)

My doe also had hers sometime this morning, though I do think she pulled out enough fur for them.  Do you think I should pull them?  It is supposed to get down into the 40's tonight here.  She lost her last litter because she was her first and didn't pull enough fur, and I didn't pull the babies because I had never pulled a litter cause I guess I was just lucky and had great moms.

ETA:  I just ran out to check on them and they are warm and cozy... thank goodness!  Good luck with your babies!  It has been in the 80's here for the last couple weeks, then right before she was due it got cold enough that my husband had to scrape the windows one morning before he went to work.  This has been the strangest spring I can remember


----------



## RabbitMage (May 18, 2011)

As long as they're properly covered, they should be fine in the cold. This doe only pulled a single plug of hair to start with!

At last check our babies are warm and cozy, too. Good luck with yours!


----------

